# Tuff (some spoilers)



## JDenz (Mar 25, 2005)

from MMAWeekly:
"Nate Quarry vs. Lodune Sincaid will be a middleweight fight, as Sincaid moves down from light-heavyweight after his loss to Bobby Southworth during the TV series. Quarry was not able to fight during the series and had to leave the show due to an ankle injury suffered in training.

Chris Leben vs. Jason Thacker will also take place at middleweight. Thacker left the show in an "elimination ceremony" at the beginning of the series without ever having a chance to fight, but he was believed to be one of the lesser fighters on the show. Leben was actually eliminated twice. After first losing to Josh Koscheck via decision, Leben was brought back to the show when Nate Quarry had to leave the show due to injury. In his second fight, Leben dominated Kenny Florian but ultimately lost the fight via doctor's stoppage due to a nasty cut above his eye.

Josh Rafferty vs. Alex Karalexis is a battle of middleweights who were eliminated from the TV show by losing to the dominant-looking Diego Sanchez. Karalexis was dominated on the ground by Sanchez before ultimately losing via a rear naked choke submission. Rafferty showed a large amount of heart in his fight with Sanchez by taking as much ground-and-pound punishment as he did, but the fact remains that it was an extremely one-sided fight that Sanchez won by submission."

SOURCE: MMAWeekly.com


----------



## JDenz (Mar 25, 2005)

*****spoiler*******









********spoiler***********



Do not read if you do not want to know who wins the semi finals









***********spoiler***********





Middleweight final:
Diego Sanchez vs. Kenny Florian

Light heavyweight final:
Forrest Griffin vs. Stephen Bonnar


----------



## clapping_tiger (Mar 30, 2005)

How did you get these? If these have been truley leaked, I can win some cash on betting my buddies   Just kidding, I will be watching the next episode alone, but getting together for some friends for the final episode on the 9th. What are your predictions on who will win the contracts.

For me both are sort of a toss up. And tough fights to call, I think the right guys have made it to the finals if these are accurate. 

For the Middleweights Kenny has shown to be a warrior and willing to take and give shots, we have yet to see his ground game, but he does have a Black Belt in BJJ so he should have decent sub skills, Deigo has shown he can fight, and has a pretty decent record coming in. I think it is 14-0.  I say Deigo by Sub in the 2nd.  But I will be happy with whoever wins. I like both guys, but kind of hope Kenny wins. I think he will be the underdog in the fight and I like to bet on the underdogs. I just think Deigo has more experience in the ring.

I say for the light heavy's if Forrest's cut does not get re-opened he should take it. But Bonner looks like he hits pretty fricken hard and could easily open that cut back up. If that doesn't happen I think Forrest's toughness will win out on this one. Decision for Forrest.

**Edit** I suppose enough time has passed where the cut won't really be an issue. Do you know what the time frame is between when the show wrapped up and the finals take place?


----------



## JDenz (Mar 30, 2005)

The time between the final fight of the semis and the finals is about 4-5 months I think.  I think Diego wins to but I seriously doubt he will tap him.  Maybe win by getting on tap and tapping him but that is it.  I think since Forrest Beat Hogar as long as the cut didn't get damaged severly in that fight he wins no doubt the the show.


----------

